# Mod Grf(1-29) back in stock,98.14 purity,report included,12% coupon included



## LabpeRep (Oct 21, 2012)

*Modified GRF (1-29) CJC 1293 5mg back in stock,98.14% purity*


At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports

*BATCH :  M120723-L778847*

*PURITY : 98.14%*

*MS REPORT:




*

*HPLC REPORT:



*

       And Checkout with the coupon code for 12% off your next order.
*coupon code: Halloween*



Coupon valid until November 5th 2012. 
The code applies to all the peptides. 
No minimum purchase required. 
    Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
              Sincerely,


----------

